# Multimedia codecs for Ubuntu.Offline.



## ray|raven (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi guys,
i've recently installed ubuntu 6.06 on my friends computer,
the problem is that he doesnt have internet,
so if you guys can give me the list of Multimedia codecs(and location if possible)
i can download them and install on his system.

Regards...
ray


----------



## sariq (Dec 16, 2006)

one option is to install ubuntu from Linux Mint Barbara CD. it is Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 with some necessary addons like codecs for mp3/vcd/dvd/flash/java etc. it is single CD, download from here:
*linuxmint.com/20061113.html


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 16, 2006)

The Linux Mint thing is really nice. Does anything like this exist for other distros?  More importantly is there any distro with such multiple add-ons built in the OS for simplifying a lot of tasks. a/v codecs, flash, java and a whole lot more goodies built-in a live cd would really be handy.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess win32codecs should do. Download it from *seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb 
Check this page *seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/all/


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 16, 2006)

Thx for the replys guys.

Is Linux Mint compatible with Ubuntu interms of packages?
The site says they are based on ubuntu but i want to know if ubuntu packages will work for it or not.

@tech_your_future
Will win32codecs suffice for playing mp3's and aac's in rhythmbox?
does gstreamer use these codecs as well?

Regards...
ray


----------



## sariq (Dec 16, 2006)

yes linux mint is compatible with ubuntu packages. it is ubuntu itself with a modified package selection.

win32codecs: i dont think it will play mp3. not sure, but as the name suggests win32 codecs are for playing windows media formats like wmv, wma etc. and mp3 can be playing without w32codecs in xmms player.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 16, 2006)

@sariq
Any idea what i should download to get mp3's and aac's to play in rhythmbox?
i guess w32codecs shud be enuf to play most videos so if i could get mp3's playing that should be it.

Regards...
ray


----------



## mehulved (Dec 16, 2006)

rhytmbox will play mp3 out of the box AFAIK. And totem should play most multimedia content after installing w32codecs.
gstreamer plugins are different and if I remember right Totem in Ubuntu uses xine engine so with win32codecs multimedia should work fine.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 16, 2006)

@tech_your_future
mp3's didnt play when i installed ubuntu on his system.
and totem does use xine-libs so w32codecs must be sufficient to play most videos.
Its mp3's in rhythmbox i want to know of.
my friend has just started using linux and he's used to playing music in itunes so i feel rhythmbox would be easier than xmms.

Regards...
ray


----------



## mehulved (Dec 16, 2006)

Just have a look. Rhytmbox does play mp3's out of the box as far as I can remember.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 16, 2006)

@tech_your_future
i just booted the live cd of ubuntu 6.06 and it cudnt play mp3's.
Maybe this changed in 6.10?

Regards...
ray


----------



## mehulved (Dec 16, 2006)

Nah mp3's won't play out of the box. That's why you need to install win32codecs. Maybe that will change in the next release, Feisty cos they will be concentrating on things that matter to the end user like multimedia, wifi support and such.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 16, 2006)

By default, totem uses gstreamer. You have to install totem-xine for it to use the xine engine.

Your best bet is to use linux-mint.


----------



## da_tcpip (Dec 16, 2006)

does linux mint meant for amd64 also??


----------



## kalpik (Dec 16, 2006)

No.. Its not available for amd64 since multimedia is very problematic on 64 bit distros.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 17, 2006)

Is there any other Distro like Linux Mint which bundles each and every codecs?
As far as I can recall ws it Mandravia tht bundled them?

Any other distros???


----------



## JGuru (Dec 17, 2006)

@Nitish, Try *FreeSpire Linux*. It comes bundled with almost all the codecs for playing MP3,
 VCD/DVD,  also Flash, Java etc.,


----------



## praka123 (Dec 17, 2006)

you may need libmad for mp3 and gstreamer0.10-esd , gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg(for .wma),gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly etc uff... for system wide mp3 play


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Nah mp3's won't play out of the box. That's why you need to install win32codecs. Maybe that will change in the next release, Feisty cos they will be concentrating on things that matter to the end user like multimedia, wifi support and such.


Ubuntu will never give out of the box support for mp3,etc. because its against their ethics.They will only use free open source softwares in their distro and mp3 format is proprietary.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 17, 2006)

As of what I understand if the mp3 decoder is under an Open Source license then it can be legally bundled by ubuntu. But, the problem can come if the patent holder objects to the point that they cannot distribute mp3 capable OS without licensing. Maybe GNUrag can explain this better.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 17, 2006)

MP3 Decoder is not open source. Its under the patent of Fraunhofer.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 17, 2006)

Is there any codec for BioKnoppix?

I want to setup an internet connection in BioKnoppix. Can anybody tell me?


----------

